
Musician Ryan Adams' Success Secret - raju
http://lifehacker.com/5037175/musician-ryan-adams-success-secret
======
ScottWhigham
"Ryan Adams is one of the most prolific musicians in modern music. In the last
eight years he averaged a release of one full studio album per year. In one
year alone, he released three albums!"

wtf.

"In other words, consistency is required for success... What we can take from
this is a new perspective on our goals."

wtf

